# Looking for a new place on the North slope



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Headed out of town for a few days and would like to hear of some good spots to camp for a bit on the north slope. Done the marsh lake area a time or two and done the Brownie lake area a time or two.. would like to know of a few others if you dont mind drop'n me an idea. thanks


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Hoop Lake is a favorite for our family, 'bout halfway between Marsh and Brownie, just out of Lonetree Wyo.


----------

